# "Dr. Buzby's ToeGrips"



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Stop Dog Sliding on Floors, Dog Fall Injuries | Dr. Buzby

Has anyone tried these or heard any reviews? They were featured on the Old Grey Muzzle FB page and they look like they just might work. Wish I'd had them to try a few months ago.........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The videos are pretty amazing, they sure look they work.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the fact that they don't cover the foot as so many of these things do. It wouldn't have solved all the problems with my guys, but it might have really helped once I got them up.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow that's a really interesting concept... I wish I knew about these a few years back with my bridge girl Brandy. 

She passed away April of 2011 and she wore these rubber booties (picture attached at her 16th birthday) all the time to help her get around. I swear they gave her a few extra years for sure cause she had such a hard time getting up off the tile floors before. She lived to be 17 1/2 and she was still able to get up on her own. I know we had to take them off of her at night in my parents room where it was all carpet and throughout the day when she took her naps to help her paws breathe. That was really the only downside to the idea of booties on her. This product would solve that issue.


----------

